# Cleaning metal loaf pans



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I have some regular (*not* non-stick) loaf pans made by Chicago Metallic and was wondering how to clean them:

1. With just plain water and a plastic scouring pad to remove the crud but allow some oil/grease to remain behind for coating?

2. With soap and water and plastic scouring pad to remove crud plus residual oil/grease?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Always clean bakeware as thoroughly as possible. By all means, use soap and a stiff brush or something along the lines of a Scotch Brite pad. You don't create a permanent "cure" (cooked-in, molecular carbon) on a baking pan. Rather you apply whatever is the most appropriate release agent (plain oil, butter, shortening, lard; flour over butter; parchment; a silpat; etc.) as needed. 

"Non-stick" pans inevitably develop issues, as the coatings used for bakeware tend not to list very well at all. The new silicone pans (which I've yet to try) are supposedly a great deal more durable, not to mention better from the get-go in just about every other way. 

BDL


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Just an addition to what BDL said. When you dry them, pay close attendtion to seams where the metal folds on itself. Water sometimes gathers in there, and that can lead to problems.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

After cleaning, dry them in the oven, it's the only way to assure you put them away bone dry so they don't form rust when not using them.

If you know any bakers, see if you can "tag along" the next time they send off their bread pans to get re-glazed. Most bakeries get their bake-ware re-glazed every couple of months. This is a food safe glaze that makes getting bread and other items out of thier forms easy, but it wears off fairly quickly, and is affected by sugar ( the sweeter the item the shorter the glaze lasts).

Stay far, far away from any teflon or sprayed on "non-stick" finishes, they never last very long, and if you want to remove them, it's almost impossible to do so.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

1. A scotch brite pad might be too harsh. In scrubbing with one, I noticed that a bit of the aluminum coating had been removed, revealing the base layer of steel on the pan's flat bottom. Not too certain on this one but usage of a brillo pad may have caused this scar.

2. Plain dish soap along with a plastic scrub brush seem to work fine in removing baked on food particles.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Scratches from a scotch brite pad don't seem to harm any thing. However if you feel that is too harsh for yours what I find works well is to keep a well worn Scotch brite pad for more delicate jobs. After they have run their course in the kitchen I transfer them to the garage where I use them to remove bugs from the front of my vehicles. If they don't scratch paint I can't imagine them harming a baking pan.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Perhaps it was either brillo or dutch cleanser that caused metal removal. Next time, however, I'll give the scotch brite another work out.


----------

